# 3d Printing



## chefjosh77 (May 2, 2011)

www.shapeways.com

I'm not trying to endorse this site but if anyone here is a prototype maker or tinkerer then this is worth a check out. They can accept a 3d model that you make and 3dprint int out using different kinds of materials. They offer silver and gold plate, but I think that's done in lost wax casting. Not to sure. I just found the site today and thought I would share. Its totally something I am into, and I think the other engineers would dig it too.

PS
Moderators
remove if this violates the category rules. I wasn't sure where to put it, but I thought it would be cool to share.


----------



## joem (May 2, 2011)

I like it and may order a few things


----------

